# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  Wireless Development Tutorial Part I(JMETutorial)

## zehs_sha

http://developers.sun.com/techtopics...cles/wtoolkit/

----------


## zehs_sha

Part II of this tutorial

موفق باشید

----------

